# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Programe matematikore per kompjuter

## angel_hurt

tung tung 
kam ndegjuar se ekziston nje program per pc qe te ben te mundshem zgjidhjen e detyrave te ndryshme permes pc dhe a ka mundsi te me tregoj nojkush se ku mund ta boj donwload nje program te till
do ja dija per nder....nga angelhurt ju pershendes shume....

----------


## StterollA

Njohuri te pergjithshme ne lemine  e matematikes:
www.math.com

Pyetje eksperteve ne Internet:
http://www.webmath.com/AnswerStore/index.html
http://www.freemathhelp.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=2

Programet e matematikes nuk i gjen dot falas, vec nese i shkarkon nga Kazaa:

Maple 9.5
http://www.maplesoft.com/products/ma...ent/index.aspx

Math Success 2005
http://www.computer-games-station.co...oups/10255.htm

MATLAB 7 (po deshe program ne nivel ekspertesh)
http://www.mathworks.com/products/ne...atures.html#ML


Falas:
http://freestatistics.altervista.org/math.php

----------



----------


## miri

> tung tung 
> kam ndegjuar se ekziston nje program per pc qe te ben te mundshem zgjidhjen e detyrave te ndryshme permes pc dhe a ka mundsi te me tregoj nojkush se ku mund ta boj donwload nje program te till
> do ja dija per nder....nga angelhurt ju pershendes shume....


Shkruaje nje fjali te problemit ashtu sic eshte ne google, dhe do te gjesh zgjidhjet qe kane postuar te tjeret.  
Programet e mesiperme jane thjeshte per "arithmetike" pra duhet te dish si te zgjidhesh problemin me pare, me perjashtim te forumeve.

----------


## Alket123

Miri, Maple, Matlab jane me teper se per "aritmetike". Modulet e tyre zgjidhin ekuacione te ndryshme por jo problemat e forumisteve. Sa Keq.

----------


## miri

> Miri, Maple, Matlab jane me teper se per "aritmetike". Modulet e tyre zgjidhin ekuacione te ndryshme por jo problemat e forumisteve. Sa Keq.


Lexoje me pare cfare thote postuesi i temes:
"kam ndegjuar se ekziston nje program per pc qe te ben te mundshem zgjidhjen e detyrave te ndryshme permes pc dhe a ka mundsi te me tregoj nojkush se ku mund ta boj donwload nje program te till
do ja dija per nder"

Ky kerkon nje program per mendimin tim qe sapo te fusesh detyren ti zgjidhet (te paken ashtu e marr vesh une)
Nje gje te tille MatLab, Maple nuk ta zgjidhin.  Ka programe te tilla qe shkruan problemin dhe te jep zgjidhjen direk por jo Maple, apo MatLab.  Sic te thashe me siper keto programe jane thjeshte per te ekzekutuar ekuacione, pra per llogaritje.  Nuk jane te perkufizuar vetem per mbledhje zbritje integration derivation etj etj.... sa nje makine llogaritese por mund te programohen si psh. MatLab, por nuk mund te zgjidhin detyrat me shkruar problemin ti sic eshte.  Mua me duket se "angel_hurt" thjeshte po kerkonte per nje program specifik per te zgjidhur problemet pra per ta shkruar problemin dhe per te marre pergjigjet, nese kjo eshte cfare kerkonte atehere MatLab nuk eshte per kete person.

----------


## EdiR

Me sa kuptoj une ajo qe ke nevoje eshte Maple 9, Mathematica, ose MatLab. NUk jam shume i sigurt nese mund ti besh download papaguar por mund te kerkosh ne internet. Une preferoj Maple, dhe per me teper te jep mundesine te programosh vete se cfare duhte te zgjithesh. 
Pac fat dhe gjetsh c'kerkon.

----------


## Alket123

miri ben nje .m file te automatizosh nje procedure te gjate e cila do perseritet ne nje problem tjeter.

----------


## miri

Nejse ndoshta e paskam keqkuptuar pyetjen.   Nese kerkon programe per te zgjidhur detyrat atehere nuk do ta rrekomandoja MatLab ngaqe vete nga emri ky program eshte i nderlikuar dhe do te humbase kohe shume per dicka te lehte.  Scientific Notebook eshte me i perdoruri tani per tani per te zgjidhur integrale, matrica, laplace transform, forier series etj etj... dhe eshte shume e lehte per tu perdorur, gjithashtu e lire per tu blere.  MatLab zakonisht perdoret per probleme te komplikuara ose me mire te thuash projekte ku ne te shumten e rasteve ke nje "sinjal fizikal" si psh. voltage ose current dhe e perpunon ne MatLab, pra nuk eshte i rrekomandushem fare per anen teorike, vetem nese ke te besh me shume ekuacioni dhe don ti perdoresh keto ne te ardhmen, nje detyre te tille nuk ma merr mendja se ta caktojne ne universitet. 
Edhe nese ta caktojne do te thone vete te perdoresh filan program mos u bej merak  :buzeqeshje:  por nese do thjeshte per llogaritje nje TI-89 ka fuqi sa nje program i Maple vetem se shpenzon kohe shume.

----------


## Alket123

```
%gjej x ne ekuacion kuadratic
x = solve('a*x^2 + b*x + c = 0');

%gjej x ne nje ekuacion te tille
x = solve('p*sin(x) = r');

%gjej x ose y ne ekuacion me 2 variabla
[x,y] = solve('x^2 + x*y + y = 3','x^2 - 4*x + 3 = 0');

%ose gjej te panjohurat a,u,v ne te tille ekuacion
[a,u,v] = solve('a*u^2 + v^2','u - v = 1','a^2 - 5*a + 6');

%ose keshtu!
[x,y] = solve('sin(x+y)-exp(x)*y = 0','x^2-y = 2')

% derivati i x^3 sa eshte?
diff(x^3);

%integrali i x^3? Mos harro boundary!!!!!!!!!!! 
int(x^3);

%me ekuacionet diferenciale;
y = dsolve('Dy = -a*y') %%%'D

%% konditat e para(si thuhet ne shqip initial conditions?) 
y = dsolve('Dy = -a*y','y(0) = 1'); 


%with second derivative
y = dsolve('D2y = -a^2*y', 'y(0) = 1, Dy(pi/a) = 0')

% A nonlinear equation produces two solutions in a vector.
y = dsolve('(Dy)^2 + y^2 = 1','y(0) = 0')

%ose generate a possibly familiar test matrix, the 5-by-5 Hilbert matrix.
H = sym(hilb(5))
H =
[   1, 1/2, 1/3, 1/4, 1/5]
[ 1/2, 1/3, 1/4, 1/5, 1/6]
[ 1/3, 1/4, 1/5, 1/6, 1/7]
[ 1/4, 1/5, 1/6, 1/7, 1/8]
[ 1/5, 1/6, 1/7, 1/8, 1/9]

% The determinant
d = det(H);

% Find the characteristic polynomial.
p = poly(H);

% Try to factor the characteristic polynomial just found.
factor(p);

% Compute 50 digit numerical approximations to the eigenvalues.
digits(50);
e = eig(vpa(H));
```

Ne Matlab hiq << ; >> ne fund te komandes te shikosh rezultatin;

----------


## paperino

ne fakt mua do te me bente pune nje program sic thote miri qe ta shkkruash ushtrimin dhe te jape zgjidhjen.a mund te me ndihmoje njeri.

----------


## Imperator

Se pari dua te te them qe duhet te kesh njohuri te mira rreth fushes se matematikes, pasi nqs nuk ke njohurite e pergjithshme, nuk di teoremat kryesore etj ai program nuk te ndihmon aspak, perkundrazi te demton shume.

Sa per ate qe kerkon ti, kam une nje program i cili eshte i vlefshem kryesisht per Analizen Matematike, sado e avancuar qofte ajo. Programi sherben per zgjidhjen e Funksioneve te Thjeshta, Funksioneve te Perbera, Funksioneve me shume Variabla, Vazhdueshmerine e Funksionit, Limitet, Derivatet e Thjeshta te Funksioneve, Derivatet e Perbera te Funksioneve, Integralin e Pacaktuar dhe te Caktuar, Variacionin e Funksionit dhe zgjidhjen e Integraleve te 2-fishta e 3-fishta. Pra eshte nje program qe studion gjeresisht funksionin. 

Tani per momentin nuk e kam me vete, por shume shpejt do te ta dergoj une programin ne fjale. Por nqs nuk ke njohuri te mira teorike rreth Analizez Matematike ben mire mos perdoresh kete program pasi do te te demtoje shume.

Imperator

----------


## arianit_real

Egziston programi i cili eshte shume i mire , dhe besoj se te ndihmon edhe MathXpert i cili gjenet ne forum besoj

----------


## reflex01

Scientific Notebook

----------


## adonis musliu

a ka mundesi dikush mem tregu per fakulltetin elektro-kumpjuterike.
cilat land i kmei per tri vitet a eshte zor etj .
me respekt adonisi

----------

